# Experience Required



## rlynnj64 (Feb 4, 2014)

If I had known how difficult it would be to obtain a job as a coder I don't think I would have spent the time and money obtaining certification. All I get is reject, reject, reject. How can one possibly gain experience if no one will give you an opportunity?  I give up!


----------



## go4wrdgal13 (Feb 5, 2014)

*I agree!!*

Dear Rlynnj64:

I agree whole heartedly.  I have sent out several resumes, only to be told, "I do not have enough experience."  "Three-five years experience needed."  How does one get the experience if no one is willing to give a "newbie" a chance?  There has GOT to be some kind soul out there that will hire us newbies.  Anyhow, I refuse to give up and you should not give up either.  Somewhere, someplace someone is going to hire me or they are going to get tired of me sending my resume numerous times.


----------



## rlynnj64 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's what I have kept thinking for several months now...not so sure anymore!


----------



## cordelia (Feb 5, 2014)

You have to start off doing entry level non coding jobs, something in billing, account follow up, charge entry, etc. Once you get your foot in the door and everyday exposure to codes, you can move up to a coding job. I started out in billing, then charge entry, outpatient coding, then inpatient coding and now I have just accepted a position as a DRG Auditor. I have worked my way up.

We all had to start at the bottom, so can you. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## kevans06 (Feb 6, 2014)

Believe me I know how you feel I am dealing with much of the same....reject, reject, reject! I am in billing and account follow up now and have been for years. So hoping that eventually someone will give me a chance! I actually do have an interview on Monday....so crossing my fingers!


----------



## dilya (Feb 7, 2014)

*Gave up*

I've been looking for a job as a coder for 2 years now and regret spending so much $$$in certification, schooling etc. I've had interviews for a coding positions 6 times and no one hired me. I was given a test to code in30 min 3 charts. How in the world I can do that in 30!min with no experience? I'm discouraged and looking for a new career.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 7, 2014)

I know exactly how everyone feels! It seems as if every single place wants at least a year or two of experience. And how do you get the experience if you don't get the job?!

I really hope Lee Memorial considers me for that remote coder I position!

Six months ago, I decided I wanted to become a clinical social worker and will be starting school for that in August. I'm still holding out hope I can get a coding job while I'm in school, since it'll only be part-time.

I also have a certificate in medical transcription and have recently started looking into jobs again for that as well.


----------



## audzimmy@gmail.com (Feb 12, 2014)

*I agree*

I also am discouraged.  I took the AAPC course and passed the CPC-H exam in Sept on my first attempt.  Now that I have my certification, I also hear the same crap about needing 3 - 5 years experience.  

Stupid me, I started out to be a RN, took all the pre required courses to get into the nursing program (which took almost 2 years), got accepted into the nursing program and only finished 1 out of 4 semesters before I quit and changed majors.  THAT WAS THE STUPIDEST THING I"VE EVER DONE IN MY LIFE!!!!  Had I completed my nursing degree I could have gotten an RN job right out of college without any experience, for sure...and could have been making much more money than a beginner coder would make.  I guess I might be going back to school to finish that nursing degree after all. 

I am working somewhere right now as a receptionist/transcriptionist because I had hopes of someday getting a chance at the coding position when it comes up but there's no guarantee that I will be even be given a chance.  I still have my fingers crossed but I AM very sad and disappointed with myself for thinking I could get a job as a coder.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 12, 2014)

I've applied for several coding jobs, mostly remote but some on-site and I keep getting rejected because of the experience requirement!! So frustrating!!


----------



## jennylynh (Feb 13, 2014)

Peace - You aren't going to get a remote coding job without experience.  I am about to finish up a remote HCC coding project.  I have over 2 years experience, but I got VERY lucky with this because this company was willing to hire newly certified coders.  But 99.9% of companies and staffing firms are not only telling me you need at least 3 years experience, but that you need a AHIMA credential like the RHIT or CCS.  That's why I am sitting for the RHIT in 2 months.

Are you guys looking for entry-level positions in a medical office instead of coding?  That is a huge way to get your foot in the door, then get into coding later.  It might not be what you want, but it's a start.  

I got very lucky when I graduated in 2011.  I happened to get a coding job 3 months after graduating because a surgical center was willing to hire someone right out of school.  But I understand lots have not been so lucky.

All I can say is NETWORK.  Go to chapter meetings, get on LinkedIn and connect with companies and recruiters, email HR depts at hospitals and doctor's offices and introduce yourself with your resume.  E-mailing people at companies has gotten me lots of interviews, even if I didn't get the job.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## akj (Feb 13, 2014)

I agree with Cordelia, get your foot in the door with an entry level position.  I started as a part time file clerk, then went on to be a receptionist at a family practice office. I then went on to be a biller, and then got my in house coding position.  Only recently have I been able to code remotely. I strongly feel the experience I recieved in billing is very beneficial to my current position, and this has been echoed by several of my co workers and managers.  I can't imagine doing what I am doing without that base to build from.

Keep your chin up, and have patience!


----------



## missikik (Feb 14, 2014)

try some software/insurance companies that deal with coding auto or general liabilities. Sometimes they are more willing to hire without experience. I know Mitchell was hiring newbies a couple months ago.


----------



## priceam (Feb 14, 2014)

I would suggest taking any job in a medical office. Get your foot in the door and work your way up. Not ideal but it's better than nothing. Good luck!


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Feb 15, 2014)

*Experience is important because...*

Experience is important because the coding they teach you in a classroom is literal BUT "real world" coding is what gets the claims paid. For example....United Healthcare requires a modifier 25 on an e&m code when done on the same day as an ultrasound. The ultrasound is SUPPOSE to stand alone and not need a modifier but this is the way United wants it done. I agree with the person who stated you need to start at an entry level position and work under an experienced coder to educate you in the ways of insurance companies. So my advice is apply for a business office position such as data entry and make it know that you have your certification in coding and would like to take advantage of learning the practice from the bottom up and eventually end up in a coding position.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2014)

SHERRYDUDLEY said:


> Experience is important because the coding they teach you in a classroom is literal BUT "real world" coding is what gets the claims paid. For example....United Healthcare requires a modifier 25 on an e&m code when done on the same day as an ultrasound. The ultrasound is SUPPOSE to stand alone and not need a modifier but this is the way United wants it done. I agree with the person who stated you need to start at an entry level position and work under an experienced coder to educate you in the ways of insurance companies. So my advice is apply for a business office position such as data entry and make it know that you have your certification in coding and would like to take advantage of learning the practice from the bottom up and eventually end up in a coding position.


I am going to slightly disagree here.  Coding is not about what gets the claim paid.  Coding is about correct capture of the patient's condition and the service provided as documented by the provider for that particular encounter.  There are numerous times when a correctly coded claim will not by provider due to this service being deemed patient responsibility.  One of the main reasons employers want a coder with experience is so they can find those that know the difference between correct coding and coding to get paid. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Feb 15, 2014)

*Yes I agree completely*

However....knowing the insurance companies specific issues saves time and gets the claims paid the first time so you don't waste time in the reconsideration process. For example....Va premier cannot handle more than one reconsideration per envelope. This was learned by experience. When I worked my Va Premier reports I'd send all of the corrected claims in one envelope then in my 30 day follow-up learned that ALL of the information in the envelope was scanned in under the very first claim. 
My statement wasn't about coding JUST to get the claim paid. Like I said you learn the literal in the classroom that teaches you the black & white rules of coding....BUT the "real world experience" teaches you the specifics.


----------



## djett (Feb 16, 2014)

*ICD-10 and experience*

Hello,
I graduated form a medical coding school and have a associates degree in accounting. I sat for my CPC and passed with my first try and I have paid for continuing education through AAPC for ICD-10. 
My question is after two years and still not able to obtain a coding position due to lack of work experience, I am wondering if it will continue to be difficult after October 1 when ICD-10 is implemented? I have heard that they expect to see an influx of experienced coders leaving the field because they will not want to deal with the transition. If that is the case will they take a new coder or one with little experience and train or will it still be difficult to find a position?
What are your thoughts? I am just wondering if I should still hold on or change directions completely.


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Feb 16, 2014)

*I think....*

Ok, first...you don't have to have a specific coding position to use your coding certification. There are other areas of the medical profession where it's also valuable. Such as insurance companies, teaching or medical office management. With your associates degree you may want to consider  expanding or at least looking at these other areas. I have a friend that's a RN and CPC and she works for Anthem as a provider rep. 

As for the ICD-10 part of your question.....I think some of the older coders will consider retiring because of the dramatic change. The whole "old dog new tricks" thing. Either way ICD-10 testing is a requirement to maintain your certification so in terms of learning the new stuff everyone will start on the ground level regardless of coding experience. BUT the "experience" part that I think is so important for getting hired for a coding position is what I like to call the "tried and true" aspect. You've worked in the field long enough to have made and learned from all your mistakes or if you're lucky, you have worked under someone very wise & didn't have to learn them all the hard way.    

****PIECE OF ADVICE**** Getting a jump on the ICD-10 training will put you ahead of the race. Most companies hiring right now are already asking about ICD-10 training. It would be a HUGE PLUS on a resume right now that would probably out weigh the lack of experience.


----------



## ealasaid76 (Feb 20, 2014)

*I was where you were...*

Now, with an internship at an Orthopaedic practice, I am working for another one in their billing office soon.  (Positions weren't available in the one where I was an intern.)  I network, I go to AAPC chapter meetings and post here.  I know how hard it is.  It's still hard, with the catch 22 in the industry.  There are some coders that will reach out to apprentices, but not many.  I hope the AAPC realizes this and will do something about it.  AHIMA has pledged to help their apprentices.  The AAPC should do the same.


----------



## tammieo (Feb 20, 2014)

What you need to do is look for places that do coding internships.  If you want to work for a physician consider a front desk position and then work your way into the back office.  I have been coding for 14 years, I wasn't even certified when they put me into billing and coding.


----------



## DrJ (Feb 27, 2014)

As a physician let me give you my perspective.
I would never hire a coder with no experience.
Never.
There are just too many unknowns.
And correct, timely, ethical coding is too important to chance.
Your best bet, I'm afraid, is to start as a receptionist or doing general clerical work in a physician's office. From there, they will get to know you and trust you. You can then prove your worth by helping out their current coder.  
Finally, you will have to start looking for a promotion within the same practice, or as a coder in another practice.  
It's always easier to find a job when you have a job.
Good luck


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 28, 2014)

DrJ said:


> As a physician let me give you my perspective.
> I would never hire a coder with no experience.
> Never.
> There are just too many unknowns.
> ...


 

Well said.  Unfortunately, this message never gets communicated to students of the "coding academies".  Most of what they hear are promises of 50K per year and working from the comfort of their homes.  I worked in healthcare for almost 15 years before I did any real coding.  It is not an entry-level job and it's becoming so much more complicated and involved that physicians are just not willing to take a chance on a newbie (as you have explained). Thank you very much for your point of view.


----------



## JWobker (Mar 5, 2014)

*Best Plan: CPC test first then job, or job and then test?*

Hi-

I have taken the Anatomy and Medical Terminology classes through AAPC and am trying to decide if I should do the test preparation course and take the test first, or if I should try to find a job where I can start to gain experience?  Maybe doing billing or front desk work at a doctor's office?  What is the best career plan?  I have experience in accounting and billing, but not medical.  I just don't want to get certified and then not be able to get a job.

Thx!


----------



## jensimmons (Mar 10, 2014)

*Difficulty finding experience*

Like Dr. J above, I agree that I would not feel comfortable putting a new CPC onto coding for the practice right out of the gate.  The coding and billing process is almost like the lifeline of a practice - do it wrong and you are faced with major problems, both financially and legally.  As a nurse practitioner in a practice who also has a CPC certification - I know that it is very frustrating and hard to find a job.  Even with a Master's Degree and a CPC, I can't always find a remote position on a regular basis.  My suggestion for new CPCs is to not count on finding a remote position until you have actual experience.  Focus on finding a medical office or facility that needs business office personnel and start from the ground up.  This allows you to see first hand and get experience in the whole dynamics of medicine and coding/billing.  Let them know up front you are interested in doing this.  Also, make sure the office does not SEND OUT their coding/billing to an off-site company.  Many people forget to check on this.  Once a practice has time to see what you can do, your dependability, and your knowledge base, they will usually give you more responsibilities.  In our office, I actually have a receptionist who is now moving up to billing with a long term goal of moving into a coding position.


----------



## kwylie (Mar 18, 2014)

*I will hire newbies*

I will occasionally hire new coders if I see potential.  They do have to pass my coding test, present themselves as a professional buisness person and be able to do local travel.

I have a postion open for a risk adjustment coder in Monterey Park, California.

Send you resume to kwylie@synermed.com


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Jul 7, 2014)

I would also suggest that you look into volunteering in some type of medical office.  That helped me.


----------

